# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Lò nướng đối lưu Bosch dùng cho gia đình

## tienlich

*Lò nướng đối lưu Bosch dùng cho gia đình*
Bosch được biết đến qua những thiết bị nhà bếp như _lò nướng, lò vi sóng, máy  giặt, máy hút mùi, máy rửa bát,  bếp Bosch... và các  thiết bị cầm tay nổi tiếng_. Trong số đó có lò nướng, và đặc biệt hơn là lò  nướng đối lưu.
Giải thích lò nướng đối lưu là loại lò nướng có quạt và hệ thống ống xả mà lò thường  không có. Quạt và ống xả đóng vai trò thổi không khí nóng di chuyển xung quanh  khoang lò và thức ăn. Kết quả là món ăn được nướng chin đều và nhanh hơn cho dù  ở bất cứ vị trí nào, dù là kệ cao hay là kệ thấp. Đấy là đặc điểm mà không phải  tự dưng người tiêu dùng đang tìm đến những mẫu lò nướng có chức năng này. Mức giá sẽ  giao động khoảng từ 10 đến 40 triệu, sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn cho bạn.

_Dưới đây Siêu thị Bếp Thái Sơn sẽ liệt kê một số mẫu lò nướng đối lưu Bosch dành cho gia đình._
*- HBN211E2N*: dòng lò nướng Bosch thuộc Series 2 (_Bosch chia  ra các dòng Series 2, 4, 6 ,8... dành cho các sản phẩm thiết bị như bếp từ, lò  nướng, lò vi sóng, máy giặt,  máy rửa bát Bosch..._ ), có điều khiển cơ dạng núm xoay, 4 chế độ làm nóng bao  gồm nướng đối lưu, công suất 2800W, khoang lò tráng men, cửa kính cách nhiệt,  dung tích 66L, giá tầm hơn 10 triệu.
*- HBG633BS1J*: Giá gần 20 triệu, thuộc dòng series 8 của Bosch, có 10 chế độ gia nhiệt, có  công nghệ  “4DHotAir- Công nghệ gia nhiệt 4 chiều”, màn hình màu TFT hiện đại, công nghệ tự làm sạch Eco Clean, cửa kính  3 lớp, dung tích khoang lò đến 71L, 9 chức năng an toàn.
*- HBG675BB1*: là mẫu lò nướng Bosch thuộc Series 8, tích hợp 13 chế độ gia nhiệt bao gồm “4D HotAir”,  có 5  ngăn giá đựng, cửa kính 3 lớp, màn hình màu TFT, dung tích 71L, chế độ tự làm sạch nhiệt phân, 9  tính năng an toàn, tiêu thụ năng lượng hạng A+, giá tầm hơn 20 triệu.
*- CMG633BB1*: Lò nướng kết hợp vi sóng 5 mức độ chuyên nghiệp, thuộc Series 8  của Bosch, chắc chắn là có nướng đối lưu rồi, Có áp dụng công nghệ Inventer tiết  kiệm điện, 6 cơ chế làm  nóng cho chức năng nướng trong đó có “4D HotAir”, khoang lò tráng men Antrazit  kháng xước, tự làm sạch công nghệ Eco Clean, màn hình điều khiển cảm ứng TFT, kệ  3 ngăn, dung tích 45L, giá hơn 30 triệu.
*- CSG656RS1*: Lò nướng kết hợp hấp hiện đại hàng đầu của Bosch, thuộc dòng  Series 8. Công suất 3300W, 5 điểm đặc  biệt như cảm biến nướng, nướng kết hợp hấp, công thức nấu ăn cài đặt sẵn, tự làm  sạch Eco Clean, màn hình màu TFT toàn phần, 14 cơ chế nướng có đối lưu “4D  HotAir”, Phương pháp làm nóng kết hợp hơi nước, 4 cơ chế nướng kèm hấp, dung tích 47L, năng lượng đạt hạng A+.  Giá trên 40 triệu.

_Ảnh thực tế Bếp Thái Sơn lắp đặt  lò nướng Bosch tại nhà khách_

*Nguồn: Showroom Bosch Bếp Thái Sơn*

----------

